# Ghosts



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2020)

MaryL said:


> A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?


TOld this once. Oldest daughter wakes us up in the middle of the night with a blood curdling scream. Rush into her room there is nothing there and she wont talk. Search the house. Still nothing. Tell the wife to get it out of her tomorrow even if she has to just write it down which is what she did. Claims she saw 2 red eyes in the hallway watching her. 
IT is now yrs later. We have 2 large Tomcats that sleep on the bed with us. Again very late and I hear the younger larger one let out a low loud growl like he is fixing to launch himself at something. My Eyes pan  over the other as I look toward the door. He is up and leaning forward also rdy to go. Again, flip on all the lights search the house and find nothing. Something seems to like that hallway though on occasion.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 22, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?
> ...


You have a vortex


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2020)

And another short one. Grandpa was in a Catholic hospice on the way out.  His clock which mom had moved to her house chimed 9pm at 6pm. She didnt think anything of it other than maybe it needed repair until the hospice called at 9 and told her she needed to get down there if she wanted to be there when he passed. She gave the clock to my youngest brother who loves and says it works great.


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 22, 2020)

I've never understood being afraid of ghosts. What are they gonna do?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

Skepticism is a good thing, it makes us sane. We need that. But sometimes you see things that don't make sense though. I'm not Einstein and that's fact. I have no idea if spirits are real or not. I don't know what I saw, if it wasn't a ghost it was the next best thing...Imagination can play tricks on us...But I don't know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?
> ...


My TV once talked to me when I was a kid. 
Course my family later found out that our house was built on an old cemetery that was built on top of an ancient Indian burial ground.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 22, 2020)

The amount of anecdotal evidence out there would seem to suggest something is going on beyond this plain.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

Back in 1978 I lived in a apartment that reeked of evil...that's  where this thread comes from. Hearing footsteps and seeing shadows that weren't there. If haunting's are real or not, this place was. I have never felt this way in any other place.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2020)

I was living in an old hotel that rented small apartments and one room efficiencies. After one old guy that lived up there passed away, I was visiting with a neighbor that lived in the apartment across the hall from the old guy's room. We were sitting at his kitchen table talking when all of a sudden the pot in a drip coffee maker that was sitting on top of his refrigerator came flying off the hot shoe and hit the wall about 3 feet away and then fell to the floor. If you've ever noticed, the little hot plate on the bottom of a drip coffee maker has a big lip on it that the pot sits down in, expressly for the purpose of holding the pot in place so it won't slip out. Well... after the pot came flying out of the bottom, we looked at each other and my friend said, "Mink," which was the nick name of the guy that had just passed that lived across the hall. So we said, "hey Mink, we know it's you, you got our attention, just don't break anything," and nothing else happened after that.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

Good lord, I hate to even mention this..it sounds rather crazy. My sis and I both saw this and now, we kinda pretend it never happened. Disembodied shoes walking in our parents house, our dear  departed dead uncles shoes.  Man, this sounds silly.  Perhaps its a  shared delusion or whatever. But we both saw it happen, it is what it is.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 22, 2020)

Had a house deep in a forest in the 1970s.

Quite often footsteps were heard.  Up the stairs; down the hall, drawers opened and closed.  Then the steps went back the stairs and there was silence.

My very Catholic wife had me nail blessed crosses over both the front and back doors.  

Seemed nuts to me; if the whatever-it-was lived in the house that oughta screw up the possibility of it moving out - if it worked at all.

Once the crosses were up the noises stopped.  Or so she says.

I refrain from even guessing.  Great marriage preservative, that.


----------



## White 6 (Jun 22, 2020)

007 said:


> I was living in an old hotel that rented small apartments and one room efficiencies. After one old guy that lived up there passed away, I was visiting with a neighbor that lived in the apartment across the hall from the old guy's room. We were sitting at his kitchen table talking when all of a sudden the pot in a drip coffee maker that was sitting on top of his refrigerator came flying off the hot shoe and hit the wall about 3 feet away and then fell to the floor. If you've ever noticed, the little hot plate on the bottom of a drip coffee maker has a big lip on it that the pot sits down in, expressly for the purpose of holding the pot in place so it won't slip out. Well... after the pot came flying out of the bottom, we looked at each other and my friend said, "Mink," which was the nick name of the guy that had just passed that lived across the hall. So we said, "hey Mink, we know it's you, you got our attention, just don't break anything," and nothing else happened after that.


That's Cool!
<iframe width="1213" height="607" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

I just called my dear old sister about this. She was rather pissed. Is that all? Are you ill? She did everything but acknowledge  this even happened. And then she says, it happened. I don't know what it was, she says, but let it go. We both saw it, I don't know what the hell it was.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2020)

MaryL said:


> I just called my dear old sister about this. She was rather pissed. Is that all? Are you ill? She did everything but acknowledge  this even happened. And then she says, it happened. I don't know what it was, she says, but let it go. We both saw it, I don't know what the hell it was.


I have even better one, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow. It's a little longer story and I'm going to bed.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

I've seen people (parents and friends and acquaintances and pets) die that were close to me. For you and them and me, I hope there is an afterlife and ghosts. Its silly and emotional true.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 22, 2020)

I've seen people (parents and friends and acquaintances and pets) die that were close to me. For you and them and me, I hope there is an afterlife and ghosts. Its silly and sad and emotional, true.


----------



## night_son (Jun 22, 2020)

MaryL said:


> A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?



Many years ago, as a young Army Ranger, I was assigned to an OPFOR "werewolf" team at Fort Irwin, CA NTC or National Training Center. Our job was to emulate or pretend to be Soviet era special operations forces and to engage other US Army units who rotated in every few months in massive force on force laser tag or MILES gear simulated battles. 

During one such training exercise in the spring, somewhere around 1993, my werewolf team and I were bivouacked for the night between two rocky sandstone mountains in middle of nowhere Mojave Desert. Another soldier and I who were stuck on middle of the night guard duty decided to climb one of those mountains both to get a look from high ground of the surrounding area and because at the time climbing rocks fascinated me. 

It was a breathtakingly clear night with a bright mid-phase moon beaming down a snowfield like albedo on sand and rock both. Millions of visible stars ran horizon to horizon, a glittering tapestry of cold, distant gods. The mountain we chose to climb was really a series of relatively flat rocky versants stepping up to its peak like a giant's staircase. Me being me at the time, I was aiming for the top, while the battle buddy who was with me didn't want to go that far. 

We had ascended to the third or fourth plateau when one of us caught sight of something unusual on the second mountain across from us, perhaps a kilometer or so distant. Because of our role in the war games, we had been issued some pretty high tech equipment for the time, including night vision rifle scopes with decent magnification, which could also be used as standard daytime optics. When we looked through the scope with night vision turned off, we saw a campfire burning high atop the slopes of the second mountain—more bonfire, really. Which we found very odd—or seriously stupid. Obviously a fire of any kind would quickly give away one's unit position out there in the desert where one can see seemingly forever, no more so than at night. 

Right, so here's the kicker. When we looked through the rifle scope _ with_ night vision turned on we saw several people garbed head to toe in black robes dancing around the _ same_  bonfire. Our first thought: the whole thing was some kind of sick psychological warfare tactic someone was using to mess with the heads of visiting Army units. We repeated our experiment a few times with quickening heartbeats; we checked out that bonfire with night vision and without. Same thing. About that time my watch alarm sounded time to change up guard duty shifts, so we headed back down the mountain. 

To this day I still don't quite know what we saw that night. I've almost convinced myself I imagined it all. Almost.


----------



## Crixus (Jun 23, 2020)

MaryL said:


> A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?




My brother has one. When our grandmother died we were separated by half the world as she lived in Scotland. She had gotten sick and basically began to die. Anyway, him being among the oldest of us kids knew her better. Well the night she died he swore she was in there talking to him. He couldn't really remember much other then she was there.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2020)

I already had an experience that marked me deeply I know that I saw a ghost a woman dressed in the 1880s and she fixed me and after I looked on the ground and after she had disappeared, we can ask ourselves if there is life after death because if ghosts really exist it is that there is something else after that but there is no formal proof but I know that I saw a ghost and nothing else


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 27, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


THAT sounds JUST like this movie I saw!  I have my own skewered version of that movie, where people start experiencing problems caused by the ghosts of chickens.  It's called, as you probably guessed, "Poultry-Geist".


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 27, 2020)

I believe in the existence of ghosts.  I've read a bit about ghosts, and have seen many photographs of ghosts.  I've never seen one myself, but I'd like to.  I also watched Ghost Hunters, years ago, when we had cable TV.  We haven't had cable for over 5 years now, and we don't miss it.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?



Yes I bought a place in Maine. The seller sold because she was scared but didn't say why.

A physic friend visited once, went into a trance and said "I see a horrible fire" Half the mobile home had been totally rebuilt too.

My bed would feel like someone jumping on it. Get up look Blue Heeler on her bed on the floor looking at the bottom of my bed. Saw a young girl (apparition) in casts in the hall, jumping up and down normal then it sped up to an impossible rate. 2 women would sing occasionally. Sometimes tell me they were going to kill me. Eventually moved from there.

Sold it owner contract. New owner 2x4 blocked the back rooms where they were. Shortly after he blocked it, suicide. 

I repossessed, replaced the mobile home with a new one. Then lived in the new 4 more years with no issues.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 27, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?
> ...


Wow, scary stuff!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 28, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Wow, scary stuff!



Sure was!


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 30, 2020)

MaryL said:


> A few  decades ago, before internet, I am in a basement kiosk doing pen and ink illustrations alone. I hear footsteps and see out of the corner of my eye  a shadow along the wall. Normal stuff. Accept nobody was there. I quit that  place. I didn't  believe in spirts or the afterlife... until then . Anybody else with a similar story?


Was it the shadow hat man?







I've seen him a few times.  a couple times when I was a little kid and again about a decade ago.

I was half dozing off in the living room on my Lay-Z-Boy and I got this creepy feeling like I was being watched that gave me goosebumps. When I looked at him I barely caught a glimpse for a split second and he bolted through the dining room and into a bedroom as soon as I noticed him. It scared the crap out of me and I sprang out of my chair and went after him. But he was gone. I searched the room and there was nobody there

There's only one door to that room and the windows were locked so he couldn't have got out without going through me. 

Had to be a ghost or a hallucination.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 21, 2020)

What the heck.... not things I tell people.

  For whatever reason I have personally had more than my fair share of experiences. 
So I will stick to the most prominent. 
  The one with witnesses:
 I was 17, I had came home from a girlfriends house on a Friday Night. I walked into my parents room who were watching The Tonight Show.
I sat down at the foot of their bed and was talking to them for a bit before I went to my room. 
 I felt a gentle pat on my right shoulder, 2 or 3 pats that felt exactly like a hand. It startled me as there was no one else home. I turned around to see a very clear dark shape move out the bedroom door. It was not a shadow, it was very clearly "3D" and only a foot away from me. At the same time my mother also saw it and sat straight up and took her hands and clasped them over her mouth. 
  We had a half dozen or so oddities in that house over a period of several years. This was the most prominent as two of us saw it.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jan 26, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> I've never understood being afraid of ghosts. What are they gonna do?



Exactly. My Mum used to always tell me as a kid that if ghosts are real, they didn't hurt you when they were alive why would they hurt you when they're dead?

It's just a fear of the unknown I think and all sorts of mental scenarios going through your head that you can't relate to in the heat of the moment when you think you see or hear something. There will be a name for it and it will be straight-forward 101 human behaviour.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood being afraid of ghosts. What are they gonna do?
> ...


Because the death penalty is no longer a deterrent.


----------

